# Best tool brands at Home Depot



## Slumberjack25 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hey guys. Just started working before my apprenticeship actually starts in January. I was told that I will get a list of tools I will need but was wondering what the best brand at home depot is. I won a $500 gift card at my previous employers Christmas party and would like to spend it wisely.


----------



## Holt (Jun 20, 2011)

HDX. Buy everytool you need and spend the other 480$ on some stuff for yourself.

:jester:


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Milwaukee, Lenox, Klein, Knipex, Channellock. I'd say get a M12 impact kit, and some basic hand tools. $500 is a lot to start with. Welcome to the forum. :thumbsup:


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

For HD available hand tools, Klein is the trade standard. Channellock is a close second. Stay away from HD "house" brand pliers as they are low quality and will get you laughed at on the job.


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

klein for your linesmans, needlenose, ***** and screwdrivers
get 2 pair channellocks of the 420 or 430 variety
I've got a husky (home depot brand) tool tote thats done me fine for 5 years now
milwaukee impact like already said. I've seen a set with a 12 volt impact and drill together


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

Spend the little extra and buy the 'fuel' model M12 impact, drill kit. It is definitely worth the extra money.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Commercial Electric. You can't go wrong. :shifty:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

That_Dude said:


> Milwaukee, Lenox, Klein, Knipex, Channellock. I'd say get a M12 impact kit, and some basic hand tools. $500 is a lot to start with. Welcome to the forum. :thumbsup:


He will not be allowed to have an m12 kit.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> He will not be allowed to have an m12 kit.


Does he work for you?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> Does he work for you?


Can't you read his post?


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Can't you read his post?


Talking about having to get what is on the list right?


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

I read..starting work, apprenticeship starts in Jan, tool list to come, best brand tools in Home Depot, and $500 dollar gift certificate won in drawing to spend. Not necessarily anything restricting what to buy.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Can't you read his post?


Yep. I even read it again. Not sure what I missed


----------



## Slumberjack25 (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the info guys it means a lot. I was actually concerned about not buying anything that the rest of the guys would laugh about.


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

From Home Depot, I'd buy Klein. Most of my stuff is Klein and I still love it and have had no problems. One of the best and you cant go wrong


----------



## KGN742003 (Apr 23, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> Yep. I even read it again. Not sure what I missed


I think he assumed it was a union tool list, not a tool list from any other contractor ever.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I hate the HD tool bags, the positioning of the loops makes the bags ride too far behind me and I have to twist a lot to get to the tools.

Klein, greenlee and ideal tools are all just fine. I prefer makita over dewalt.


----------



## NotAPlumber (Dec 9, 2013)

-Tool bag maybe the Husky rolling tote or something. Or Dewalt maintenance tech bag its 11in made by CLC. ($40)

-Cordless drill set ($250)

-You can get Stanley Tapes fatmax, Wiss Snips, Klein maybe, etc.


----------



## newcastle (Feb 24, 2013)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Klein-Tools-5-Piece-Electrician-s-Starter-Tool-Kit-92905/202930048#


thats a good kit to start with


----------



## JMV (Aug 10, 2013)

Home Depot also carries a lot of stuff through their website the they don't stock in store. You can, however, order online and have it shipped to the store for free.

I'd also second the Milwaukee Fuel m12 suggestion. Knipex or Klein for pliers.


----------

